# Help please with pregnant bishon



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new on here and hoping for some help please......:
My Bichon Frise is 59 days pregnant and has been off her food for 2 days now but will eat her bone and treats, (as offered these after taking her temperature). She has her normal food down and a dry food that she loves.
I have been monitoring her temp not for 2 days and last night it dropped from 37.9c / 100.22f to 36.9c / 98.4f. She also lost some clear fluid last night when she went out for a wee around 9pm after being sick twice. 
She had had a number two during the night but this morning refuses to go out at all, which is not like her at all. She has been in and out of the place set up for her to have her puppies in and has finally settled on the settee with my eldest daughter and is now asleep.
I would really appreciate your help I have read so much on this and all say different things I'm very confused.
Thanks in advance to all that can help....:thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The best person to call is your breeding mentor, they willl know you and your brreed and be able to give more specific advice


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

fudgie73 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new on here and hoping for some help please......:
> My Bichon Frise is 59 days pregnant and has been off her food for 2 days now but will eat her bone and treats, (as offered these after taking her temperature). She has her normal food down and a dry food that she loves.
> I have been monitoring her temp not for 2 days and last night it dropped from 37.9c / 100.22f to 36.9c / 98.4f. She also lost some clear fluid last night when she went out for a wee around 9pm after being sick twice.
> ...


Sounds like she could be starting in labour , just keep monitering her you will know when she goes into full labour


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with Leoti I think this may well be her starting early stages of labour. Dont leave her now or let her go in the garden on her own. If it gets dark put her on a lead when she goes out to the toilet and take a towel with you just incase, sometimes they can mistake the feeling of giving birth for a poo If this is her starting labour things can change quickly(although they can also take forever) so dont leave her alone now until she has had her pups. Good luck


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new on here and hoping for some help please......:
> My Bichon Frise is 59 days pregnant and has been off her food for 2 days now but will eat her bone and treats, (as offered these after taking her temperature). She has her normal food down and a dry food that she loves.
> I have been monitoring her temp not for 2 days and last night it dropped from 37.9c / 100.22f to 36.9c / 98.4f. She also lost some clear fluid last night when she went out for a wee around 9pm after being sick twice.
> ...


That's 1 degree less and pups would be on the way anytime within 24 hours. Please make sure somebody is with her always from now, even if she goes out for wee wee. Is she panting a lot? That's one sign to know the time is close.

Keep us posted...


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

She has been up and down like a yo-yo and has also started shivering to on and off, so she is wrapped in a blanket on sofa with me now. Don't think she will stay there for long though.
We have been going out in garden with her for past two days but thanks for the advice about night time as we usually just watch her from the front door. She still refusing to go outside though at all.
There will be someone with her all the time without doubt she is our baby so she will be well looked after, I hardly slept last night too so probably be same until she has them.
My daughter will be with them as I have to go out this aft for an hour that cant be avoided but I'm on other end of phone and can get back quickly. ( I don't want to go but can't not do)


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

the shivering is all normal process i would say puppies probably later on tonight


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> about night time as we usually just watch her from the front door.


Make sure you have a good torch.

I remember one of my maltese some years ago, after giving birth to 3 pups went out for wee wee in our garden and there you go... she came with a pup dragging on the floor as the pup was still attached to her. This happened in day time and we rushed with a cloth and warped the pup and she gave birth to 5 at the end. Though we knew about it, we didn't expect it'd happen. All survived.

So always be ready with a cloth and torch. I hope you have the whelping kit also ready 

All the best...!


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Just had a litter of Bichons 4 weeks ago, My girl started showing signs (not eating, shivering and constant panting) at about 8am and went onto deliver 4pups at 2am the following morning, She has the 1st pup at 2am and the last one at 10.30am. 

Make sure you are with her at all times as you should visibly see her start to push when the time is right. 

Good luck x


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

?? What is a whelping kit I have never heard of one......
I'm going to see if I can get her checked at the vet tonight as she hasn't eaten for 3 days now and I am a little concerned as she only just over 8weeks pregnant not due till next tuesday.
Even though she showing all signs it just seems to be going on to long.
He belly dropped yesterday afternoon a lot also.


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

A Whelping kit is EVERYTHING that you will need in order to assist your Bichon to safely deliver her puppies. If your girl is 8 weeks pregnant this is something that should be in place by now. 

Review the sticky thread at the of the breeding forum by devildogz to ensure you have everything necessary in place.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> ?? What is a whelping kit I have never heard of one......


Please go through this sticky post, if you haven't...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63813-whelping-kit.html


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

fudgie73 said:


> ?? What is a whelping kit I have never heard of one......
> I'm going to see if I can get her checked at the vet tonight as she hasn't eaten for 3 days now and I am a little concerned as she only just over 8weeks pregnant not due till next tuesday.
> Even though she showing all signs it just seems to be going on to long.
> He belly dropped yesterday afternoon a lot also.


hi, it wouldnt do any harm to get her checked over but it is quite common for them to go early especially the smaller breeds? with regards to whelping kit, do you have anything in place at all? what area are you?


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

penn said:


> That's 1 degree less and pups would be on the way anytime within 24 hours. Please make sure somebody is with her always from now, even if she goes out for wee wee. Is she panting a lot? That's one sign to know the time is close.
> 
> Keep us posted...


My girl decided to do things completely different, she spent the day before whelping in her bed sleeping most of the day, did no shivering, or panting, had a few wee's and small poo's which gave it away, got out of her whelping box and started to be sick, as she was being sick her waters went and first pup arrived within 10 minutes, so like the others have said, watch her closely and don't leave her alone.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry by whelping kit I thought you meant a special kit to buy.......
I have had everything ready for the past four weeks and spoke to the vet at the check up she had before I bred her.
As this is my first time (I suppose we all start somewere) I just called it equipment needed.
She has two places she can choose suitable to give birth.
I got my list of what would be required off my vet whose has been a great help.
Also spoke to the vet and she says with what I have described to her she should start having the pups within 12hrs and that was at 2.30pm this afternoon. Better to be safe than sorry and my vets have been brilliant with me.


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

good luck my bichon is on day 45 today so got abit 18 days to go,please keep us updated and cant wait to see photos can you put one on off your girl please so can see how big she is x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

fudgie73 said:


> Sorry by whelping kit I thought you meant a special kit to buy.......
> I have had everything ready for the past four weeks and spoke to the vet at the check up she had before I bred her.
> As this is my first time (I suppose we all start somewere) I just called it equipment needed.
> She has two places she can choose suitable to give birth.
> ...


well thats good you have everything i will say first puppy about 12 - 1 am this morning


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh I do love these threads where we go through the welping hours. You almost feel like you are there. Can imagine how you feel though, if you are nervous then don't let your girl see. Good luck


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

It is really good to be able to talk to people about it I do agree...... back when I was young there was none of this available to us.......thank god for the internet.
If she gets up and has a walk around I will take a photo for you.....your in luck she just got up......photo attached.......
She just had a small wee.....wanted to do a number two but couldn't just watery....so just had to clean her up...........oh my poor baby it reminds me of what I went through and only had one baby at a time..

3weeks ago
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/PICT0137.jpg
today
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/PICT0157.jpg


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

bless her thank you for putting them on,really cant wait to see the puppys good luck xx


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Bless her, she is lovely! Good luck cant wait to see the puppies x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not a breeder (nor any current aspirations lol) but I do love following these threads! So exciting! Sounds like things are on the way though - so all the best to your wee lady (and you too as I doubt you will get much sleep tonight!).

Looking forward to some puppy pics very soon x


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, she is such a lovely dog to have. She has a brilliant temperament and so good with the kids. Anyone who has one of her pups is in for a life of fun I can tell you. She is part of my family and I wouldn't have it any other way..............:thumbup:


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

fudgie73 said:


> Thanks so much, she is such a lovely dog to have. She has a brilliant temperament and so good with the kids. Anyone who has one of her pups is in for a life of fun I can tell you. She is part of my family and I wouldn't have it any other way..............:thumbup:


My mum has a Bichon and they have cracking character don't they? How is she at the mo?


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

She started the heavy panting just over an hour ago but it start and stops.... last 10mins it been more regular....
She is after lots of cuddles and loves her belly being rubbed........ she is on settee next to me gets down for a little walk then waits to be picked up to come back up
The characters on these dogs are untrue....... so loving and affectionate even when going through so much


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you will probably find she will try to go to poo a few times as they normally try to empty themselves in preperation for the birth. near the end they think they want to poo when it is actually a puppy they can feel the poo's are normally a little bit runny/soft at this stage as well my friends little bichon had 6 girl puppies last weekend


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww I am excited but nervous too.
I am not bothered what she has or how many as long as they are all ok.
Hope your friends pups are doing well.l


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

No news as yet she is at the moment on another loo run in the garden........ Will keep you all updated


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> No news as yet she is at the moment on another loo run in the garden........ Will keep you all updated



Aw, I'm off to bed now - hope things go well tonight, if anything does 'go'!
xx


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

How exciting for you, good luck cant wait to see pics


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Hi how the little girl doing any puppys yet I cant sleep xx


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

She very restless and puppie's are moving around like mad sadly still inside her though................gonna be a long night or a trip to vets tomorrow afternoon.....


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

Bless her bet your tired as well will keep looking for news of the puppys, do you know how many she is having xx


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Still wide awake... Still no puppies... Lola's still panting away going to be a loooooooooooooong night. i think she is only having 4 but eldest daughter thinks 6 ) xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck and hope everything goes well, can't wait to see them. We have two Bichons, they are fantastic little dogs.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Have to agree...... they are are very loving.......very loyal........and great with kids especially mine that have skin allergies......... she's a baby still though in our eyes.......
No news


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Still nothing to report..........
She has just been sick 3 times in a row......
Had a drink of water but no puppies


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I couldnt breed, Im too nervous and would worry too much, but I love to follow the labours and see the pups 

Hope it all happens safely and soon!


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry people no news I'm gonna give vet a ring earlier than they said too.............. I'm worried now


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Please don't worry...

The mom knows how to take care of them. You just be a helping hand to her. Some moms act differently. Since she is due, look for contraction sign. If she starts doing it and the pups didn't arrive in an hour, you can worry. Else please give her time. She'll do a good job!


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

At 10am that's 12hrs since she first started panting heavily, she has had a couple of drinks this morning so I'm happier...... also been out for wee and poop............. I think she is a lot closer I'm gonna give her til half three if nothing I'm gonna call the vet for further advice.......
No signs of pushing though but really really tight contractions


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning! checking in on you both! Glad she is drinking water again. Fingers crossed you are currently holding a paw and urging her to push :blink:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

oh, poor little dog.....
I`m sorry, but why do people with no experience of breeding not get someone who knows what they`re doing before the poor creature goes into labour? 
I understood the first thing you do is to contact an experienced breeder and get advice...
I could be wrong, though. Maybe it *is* like shelling peas.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Firstly everyone has to start somewhere!!!!!!
I have been in touch with my vet three times to get all the proper and accurate advise for her breed........ you need to stop judging people.....
Lola is in the process of having her first puppy........:smile:
I will update as regular as I can but my main concern is her as you'll probably understand......... vet says all is fine and she is doing well:thumbup:


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

update on Lola... she has had a little baby girl at 11:05


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hope all goes well...


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on puppy number one!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congratulations on pup n.1


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

another baby unsure of sex yet but will update you


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

You are doing well, congrats so far. I think one of the worst things is not knowing if they have finished having them. When my Misty had her puppies (schnauzer) we thought she had finished and my husband went shopping for me. When he got back "we" had had two more


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

congratulations on your first 2. Hope all the others arrive safely


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hoping you are just busy with mam and pups and that everything is ok x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your first two! Hope all is well since then xox


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the first two babies, hope everything else went fine and she went on to have more healthy puppies, fingers crossed she is doing well. xxxxx


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

update on Lola and PUPPIES 
second confirmed as a girl... 
1st baby girl weighed 158g.
smallest up to now is 137g.
3rd baby girl. biggest up to now weighing 170g.
my mum needed to save its life, as Lola thought it was dead and covered it and left it,,, but in rescue of my mother she pulled it out and started rubbing it.
4th baby girl. 166g. and my mother had to revive that.
5th one just born will update later... x


----------



## mia'smum (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! 
Well done mum!! XXXX


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

fudgie73 said:


> She has two places she can choose suitable to give birth.


Believe me, she will give birth wherever SHE decides to give birth - don't try and push her into somewhere she isn't comfortable with - bitches can hold onto their babies if they are not comfortble - and watch her from a 'safe' distance.

My eldest bitch gave birth to her first litter in a crate and her daughter had her first in the car enroute back form the vets, the second and third in my living room on the sette and the remainder in the crate - in the end with her, we had no option but to remove all the crates and move the whelping box to where the crate was.

You need to be on their tail, but don't crowd her - and if you have high quality furniture - ensure it is covered - nothing to say she won't decide to deliver her litter on your settee.

ETA - Just seen the updates - congratulations on the puppes - hope everything is still going OK


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Last update last puppy also a girl weighing 150g

All girls

Mum and puppies doing great she is a good mum, wouldn't do anything unless I was with her which was a pleasure and delight. She was looking for me when I went to loo. 

Oh were proud parents me and my daughter just like Lola !!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

wow!! congrats!! glad all went well.

you are very lucky


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your support and well wishes....
I'm gonna have 2 surprised little girls aged 6 and 8 when they arrive home in next 20mins from school...........


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You have all done fantastic,well done, cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done to you all as i said earlier my friends little bichon had 6 girls last weekend and another friend had 5 girls and 1 boy must be girl month


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww glad you have five new little ladies! Wishing Mum all the best - bet she fancies a kip!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

what did your girls think?

girls are ruling your house arent they lol


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on the othe pups 
Hope mum and pups are doing well


----------



## pamela 1601 (May 28, 2011)

well done to mummy and well done to you and your mum,bet your girls are loving them,hope to see photo soon well done xx


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Update Mum and puppies doing well.....
Not 100% on sex think they are all male now I have had chance to have a proper look not a quick one.....:blush:
Nearly 48hrs of Labour takes me back to my days but I'm not as tired.....lol

Treat for you all though

LOLA AND HER BABIES
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/PICT0035.jpg
THE GREEDY ONE
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/PICT0036.jpg
THE ESCAPE ARTIST (LIKES TO BE CLOSER TO MUM)
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/PICT0039.jpg

The girls are a little over excited but very happy, were not bothered if they are boys or girls to be honest as long as they are all ok at the end of the day...


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Oh wow!! Congratulations! 

Was thinking how your little dog might have been getting on but this is first chance I've had to get on laptop all day and am pleased to hear everything has gone so well for you and her.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

fudgie73 said:


> Not 100% on sex


Show us pics of their bellies and we'll tell you


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have seen a picture that shows:- 
males parts are on there bellies.:blush:
females between there back leg area.:blush:

Going to do all individual pictures tomoz as Lola wants to be left to rest now with her babies.......don't blame her after 48hrs

Will put piccys on tomoz as would be nice to confirm for sure....lol


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations Lola!!!!!
Awww, I'm all melty inside, I have a Bichon too so seeing the little babies excites me far too much lol :001_wub:
All the best with the pups, cannot wait to see more pictures, thanks for keeping us up to date! :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done Lola, clever little mummy  and welcome to the world lil ones. xx
Congratulations to all the family too.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

That was soo cool!!!! Makes me wish my Zoey were due a little sooner. So cute! Congratulations to Lola and her human family!


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your well wishes....
We are so proud of Lola she did a brill job for a first time mum....
Got advice from the vet about food to feed her now for anyone else that will be doing this for first time and they said puppy food that's high in energy as she will prefer this to her old food...... and by god she does I'm feeding her the meat pouches by pedigree and she has had four since her first feed at 5pm yesterday afternoon....... so now we know she likes them I'm off out soon too buy more
Mum and pups this morning are doing good really good
Lola is so good with them just needs a little help when they all want feeding as I think she gets confused with them all whining together..... she don't mind if it's one or two....:blush:
My girls have now got over the excitement and aren't asking to hold them.....phew Hard for them to understand but I was honest and told them if they messed with them that Lola would get mad and could kill them.....
This afternoon I'm going to take more picture's, daughter gonna give Lola some quick pampering to clean her up, and I'm also gonna do a website for the pups too so I can update it regular.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fudgie73 said:


> Thanks so much for all your well wishes....
> We are so proud of Lola she did a brill job for a first time mum....
> Got advice from the vet about food to feed her now for anyone else that will be doing this for first time and they said puppy food that's high in energy as she will prefer this to her old food...... and by god she does I'm feeding her the meat pouches by pedigree and she has had four since her first feed at 5pm yesterday afternoon....... so now we know she likes them I'm off out soon too buy more
> Mum and pups this morning are doing good really good
> ...


is this the pedigree food youre feeding her?...Pedigree Puppy pouches (Lamb & Rice): Ingredients: Meat and Animal Derivatives (Including min. 4% Lamb), Cereals (min. 4% Cooked Rice), Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals. with Beef and Rice: Meat and Animal Derivatives (Including min. 4% Beef), Cereals (min. 4% Cooked Rice), Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals. with Turkey and Rice: Meat and Animal Derivatives (Including min. 4% Turkey), Cereals (min. 4% Cooked Rice), Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals. with Chicken and Rice: Meat and Animal Derivatives (Including min. 4% Chicken), Cereals (min. 4% Cooked Rice), Oils and Fats, Derivatives Of Vegetable Origin, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Minerals

because if so its full of junk, i would gradually move her over to a better quality food with a decent meat content which contains no animal derivatives or cereals if i were you.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's the adult pouches for smaller dog that the vet told me to get her, also with small mix of Iams biscuits. 
There should be a special food for feeding mums and believe me I have searched the supermarket shelves and no one does them..... so took advise off the vet Lola is under and who knows her.
I'm gonna keep looking for a special one for feeding mums though....... anyone know one and were it can be got from please let me know as only bought a few pouches anyway....


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

What is her usual food ??
I would change her over to a good quality puppy food asap 
Congratulations on your new arrivals


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

fudgie73 said:


> It's the adult pouches for smaller dog that the vet told me to get her, also with small mix of Iams biscuits.
> There should be a special food for feeding mums and believe me I have searched the supermarket shelves and no one does them..... so took advise off the vet Lola is under and who knows her.
> I'm gonna keep looking for a special one for feeding mums though....... anyone know one and were it can be got from please let me know as only bought a few pouches anyway....


ive checked out the ingredients and its even worse then the puppy pouches, IAMS is also garbage, as Callia has said most breeders feed a high quality puppy food, tho i fed my bitch on Arden Grange chicken and rice plus raw.....if you want to feed wet food she'd be far better on something like Nature diet than what youre feeding her on at the moment.


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats again and thanks for posting the piccies - lovely to see! x


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW!!
Ok I understand where your all coming from and your trying help here.
Lola doesn't like dry food mixes and refuses to eat them.
When I got Lola her breeder had all the puppies on bakers puppy which I was told was wrong too so changed it to the pedigree which she has always been on since and wont even try dry food since.
I thought I was lucky she was eating the Iams that the vet suggested....
Thanks for all your help I'm gonna spend some time looking this up right now unless someone can help me with a good food for her that will do her world of good that is mainly meat based as she is only eating a very small amount of the puppy Iams as its mixed in with her meat. She has already refused 3 different puppy complete food totally, I wanted her eating again to be honest.
Vet stated I need something puppy food, high in energy then told me a few different ones to try with her......she advised me to get her the puppy pouches but after reading them they are same as her normal food. So she told me to add the Iams. I am really confused with all this so I am going to spend the afternoon looking this up on the web and see which is the best before I go out and get her a totally new food.
Anyone on here a breeder of a small breed that uses meat to feed them I would be really grateful if you could tell me what they feed on that's meat based....... also were to buy from
Ohhhh the stress I feel like I am at school being told off


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi congrats on the new arrivals.

All my dogs are fed on a 100% raw diet so I'm not to clued up on commercial dog foods. But I do keep hearing that nature diet and wain wrights (sp) are both quite good and are available at pets at home. I think chappie is ment to be quite good to. Not sure if they do a puppy food in that one though.

Look at Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble. It gives all dog feed a star rating, it's a great site. It reviews dried and Wet food


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww hun I don't think anyone is meaning to 'tell you off' :hand:. I think people are genuinely trying to do the best by you and your dogs and trying to be helpful (I think its hard to say though without sounding like criticism even though its kindly meant). 

There is quite a lot of bad things written about the contents of bakers and pedigree (a google of these will give you an idea), and I didn't realise myself until I did a bit of searching a few years ago (I mean you would assume the biggest names in the business are the best!?). There are some great alternatives (good quality dry, wet or raw) and they don't all have to cost a bomb. Hopefully a small pet owner will come by shortly and make a few suggestions for you. 

Hows the wee lady and pups today?


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lola's just had a bath and happily feeding away again.
My daughter said she loved the pampering as she always does.
All cuddled up now in bed with nice clean bedding.
All pups have put on loads of weigh apart from one which I'm going to monitor over weekend as lost some.....
All now have there colours to so I can tell they are gaining weight which I am glad I have done here's the new weights:-
1st born Red was 158g / now 188g
2nd born Purple was 137g / now 152g
3rd born Blue was 170g / now 188g
4th born Green was 166g / now 164g 
5th born Yellow was 150g / now 177g
Cheers for the names of the foods I'll look them up......
Why do vets recommend foods that are not right????


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Well most ladies like their little luxuries - good for Lola! 

And sounds like most of them are feeding well! Is green one of the ones that wasn't breathing?


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Just seen the pics, congratulations they are gorgeous! How old is lola she looks fab! x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

fudgie73 said:


> Lola's just had a bath and happily feeding away again.
> My daughter said she loved the pampering as she always does.
> All cuddled up now in bed with nice clean bedding.
> All pups have put on loads of weigh apart from one which I'm going to monitor over weekend as lost some.....
> ...


Hi glad to hear they are doing well, fingers crosed the other pup will put on weight, I would weigh them daily. As Rache said nature diet is good and is a wet food. I fed my pups and mum wainwrights which is available in both wet and dry. I am fairly sure the vets get comision for the food they sell, especially if it from their surgery.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah green is the 2nd one that wasnt breathing the 1st that wasn't breathing was blue the biggest one.
They already got personalities though
Red - Guts 
Yellow - escapie
Blue - winger
Purple - quiet one
Green - has been feeding now since Lola came down from her bath

Lola is 2 and 1/2 nearly she was born Feb 2009


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have never bought any food from the surgery it to damm expensive and they do get commission do most vets

I'm looking at the nature diet website now..... also the Arden grange as they sell cans but only in bulk..(what if she wont eat it)


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

My Bichon is on Arden Grange and she was a very fussy eater! She loves this one though x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe because of the dicky start so to speak Green will just be a bit slower to get going - good sign that she is feeding now (or is it he - did we decide if they were boys or girls lol?).


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah no haven't made 100% decision but I'm pretty sure we have 5 boys.... I'll upload picture after my tea if photobucket works lol....long day


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

fudgie73 said:


> I have never bought any food from the surgery it to damm expensive and they do get commission do most vets
> 
> I'm looking at the nature diet website now..... also the Arden grange as they sell cans but only in bulk..(what if she wont eat it)


Hi, if you write to the food companies of the foods you would like to try they will normally send a free sample out.

If you choose wainwrights (from pets at home), buy a bag and she doesnt like it they will exchange or refund. My dog is on ww and didnt eat it, they gave me some ww pate style wet food to mix in and he will eat it like that.

Good luck with the pups, and hope green puts weight on.

Also, I dont imagine (ive never bred) that you can take Lola out, but in future if you get a pets at home health check done, they give you a free sample of food.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

All ready ahead on the food front emailed I think 7 different companies upto now and asked for some samples...... hope they do send some for me..

Good news....... since weighing earlier today green has fed all day and had gained 5g not much but to me its good news


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

good on you hun - I'm sure some of them will and hopefully one will be just up Lola's street. Glad to hear Green has had a gain!


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Afternoon all
Well now my photo bucket working here is the only pic I could get with a chance to sex them, all are exactly the same I checked when I weighed them yesterday.

So am I right are these boys????
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/10d8992d.jpg

Purple pup
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/18052d54.jpg

Yellow pup
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/18052d54.jpg

Red pup
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/f055f3c7.jpg

Green pup
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/9e42a623.jpg

Blue pup
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/79621280.jpg

Hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the first one is defo a boy but we can't see the underside of the rest lol.


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

They are all identical underneath...:blush:

When I weigh them later as I will have help I will take one of all underneath and put the piccys on to be 100%

Thanks for confirming they are all boys


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Right peep's here's were I need your help finally managed to get the photo's of the underside of all pup's. Please can I have your opinion's on there sex to see if I am right with all boys.:blush:

Yellow
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/d5aaed6e.jpg

Blue
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/b3deeb52.jpg

Purple
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/8cd5e9f5.jpg

Red
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/c5c002fd.jpg

Green (think this could be a girl am I wrong??:blush
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e218/fudgie73/Lolas pregnancy and birth summer 2011/db267c17.jpg

Really would be gratefull.

Update on green pup has put a total of 20g on, not as fast as others but now gaining weight


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

their all boys going by your pics...congrats on your new babies.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

There all little boys , did your vet only just tell you to put her on puppy food? she should have been having a good quality puppy food in pregnancy realy but never mind, i agree you need to try to get her on something different, natures diet is good x


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for confirming the sex of them 

No the vet never said anything neither did the breeder who I took her too who has been breeding Bichon's for 6yrs. My vet told me to keep her on her normal diet when I went for her check up before I had her mated.

Thought I had done everything I should have

I really need your help with something that I'm worried about. Lola keeps fetching Red to me nudging my hand and when I open it she drops it in my hand. She then goes mad licking its private area like mad. Then I put it near her teats it feeds like mad and when it's finished she moves away and leaves it. I have put it back with others and she has done this 3 times all with same one. 

She then goes to her others if they cry and covers them up.

Then comes back to red one.....

Any help please???

I'm going to wean her onto a different food as soon as I get the samples and see which ones she likes 

Also how long will Lola pant for like mad when pups are feeding??

Cheers peep's really appreciate all ya help.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

cant realy offer much advice but sometimes a dog will single out a pup if theres something wrong, check that its pooing/weeing correctly, has it been vet checked yet? as for panting mine panted for a good week or so when feeding the pups x


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

She has now just fetched purple to me now......

I've done the same put it to feed as long as Lola's cuddled near me she will feed them......

Is it ok to assist her by rubbing the puppies privates for her and if so what is best thing to use???

When I last spoke to vet they said there was no reason to check them if there was not a problem.... If it's still the same tomorrow I will take them to vets without hesitating......


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

think you can use a cotton ball and vasseliene/water to stimulate them, maybe she just wants you close by  go climb in the welping box


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

She wanted me with her all the way through the delivery of them too..... when I went to the loo she cried until I got back......

I'll be ringing the vet if this carries on


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lola is constantly panting now when away from pups and has a temp of 39.2c should I ring vet????

Spoke to vets im off there now will keep you updated


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Good Luck at the vets.

You may not want another dog food but my maltese loves his Avoderm chicken and brown rice he puts up with the lamb one too. He is a VERY picky eater, even people food he puts up his nose to. I have to hand feed and sometimes get stern with him just to get him to eat eggs and ham-he LOVES chicken though. Anyway the food is avocado based and it has done wonders for his tear stain too. I don't know if it is available to you there but I love it. When I got him the runt of his liter out weighed him by half a pound. He is the pickiest dog we have ever had, I switched him because he was also chewing his feet a lot and my groomer said he might like it.

Keep us posted on the pups. My maltese-yorkie is on day 48 and I am so excited/nervous.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck at the vets, hope all turns out okay xox


----------



## fudgie73 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just back from the vets with Lola and the pups....had to go out of town to nearest out of hours one..... best thing I did

They know there is something happening but can't be 100% sure as they think it's early stages of something...... they have ruled out the calcium problems nursing mums can get. They have give her a pain killer as she was refusing to feed the pups as they said it would get her through the night at least so if any further problems I could take her to my own vets..... She is feeding as we speak even on here back teats that the vet has told me today to always make sure on all feeds the back two teats on both sides are used as if not this can cause the milk build up problems that can occur.
We have also got the puppy formula now incase we have any more probs during the night or with the two smaller ones. They have advised if the two smaller ones don't gain much to top them up with this as well to give them a kick start over the first few weeks. Blue, Purple and Red are just taking over when feeding and not giving Yellow and Green a chance.
She is a healthy weight though before pregnancy she was 5.5kg now she is 6.75kg which the vet says is a really good weight.

Oh yes were right too all boys

You know though as long as my Baby Lola is ok with everything and it helps her and her pups I'll have the sleepless nights.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

just caught up with the thread. Congratulations on the puppies x


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Just catching up and seen you had a dash to the vets last night! Hope Lola and pups are back on form today?


----------

